# Easter weekend!!



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit is twee SUPER GROOT muise!! EINA!!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Georg, if I see the arm I feel the pain like yesterday.
The archer with two arrows in the spot is definitely a good mouse hunter.

My respect and congrats


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

I also had a "trophy" like that, with the difference I had one of these metal ultra-nocks on my bow. Wellcome to the club, like they say.......got the T-shirt. Nice shots, what was the distance?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

My wife got a prize like that with her very first shot ever with her new bow!!! Eina


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I think we all must wandered through this valley of pain in the beginning.
Pain is a good lesson master.
I remember at my son in the beginning, he was 5 years old and had after the first weekend of practice a arm like Popey.
It was hard to give him motivation by get on with archery but two weeks later he was pain free


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

It still beats me how we all spend R5000 to R7000 on a bow, but don't want to spend R 50 on an arm guard. (guess we're low on cash after the bow). Then, after a few "little nicks"eek to the arm, spend another R150zip on an arm guard(the BEST available), R300 on an STSwink, R100 on pain medication.darkbeer, and still call ourselves intelligent.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Wisely and true fully words Ampie !!!


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Ampie said:


> I also had a "trophy" like that, with the difference I had one of these metal ultra-nocks on my bow. Wellcome to the club, like they say.......got the T-shirt. Nice shots, what was the distance?


The distance 50yrds, Bow: MOJO, Pnds: 60, the archer :Matatazela!!
camera about 3yrds from the targets .
All three shots excelent!!!

Come on guys and girls lets see some oldies(pics),for the first timers and old timers(arms"THEN" and targets"NOW").

True Ampie , I for one forced myself to shoot without one. You can't always look like rambowith all the dingamalories,what if you on a hunt and yust that day you forgot your "PAD" at home!!
YOU LISTEN,YOU LEARN! YOU DON"T LISTEN,YOU FEEL,THEN, YOU LISTEN,THEN, YOU LEARN!!!!!
Don't worry, he'll never forget it now!!

George


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Armguards*

When I bought my wife and son their bows the wanted armguards. I flatly refushed. What better way is there to learn the right grip and hold ? With an armguard you don't learn. One mouse on the arm like that and you never grip the bow wrong again.......:zip:


I know my wife is going to make me pay badly for these comments.:embara:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

No need to buy an arm guard, you only get whacked ONCE like that and you wil NEVER forget to bend your elbow! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> No need to buy an arm guard, you only get whacked ONCE like that and you wil NEVER forget to bend your elbow! Ha ha ha!


Indeed. Pain is a great teacher of form. 

Yep, the weekend was a great one. I really enjoyed it! It really is great to get together with other archers. Shooting in isolation does nothing for the motivation. George - you will have to find other archers in the area!:sad:


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

I do agree with everybody that it is best to do without an armguard, too much hassle. (Un)fortunately I don't have pics of my arm after the ultra-nock crept between my arm and the arm guard, which was too far forward, at 65 pounds, but you can use our imagination. That was a good teacher. Even my better-half refused to use one, and those shiners helped a lot witg her form. However, as I shoot low poundage on a Conquest 4, I had a problem with string slap to my wrist untill I fitted an STS. Shooting 80 Shots a day Indoor becomes kind of painfull( and teach bad habits) if you know your elbow is bent, your form right, but you get wacked every shot you make.
But be honest, how many unused arm guards are lying in around, probably used for a day or two just to get over that hurdle ??????????

James, when I grow up, I hope to be able to shoot a group like that, currently I just play at 20 yd indoor. Maybe after the Nationals I'll try my hand at Field, time permitting.


----------

